# Diamantes tão velhos como a Terra



## Vince (30 Ago 2007 às 02:16)

*Descobertos diamantes tão velhos como a Terra*



> *Gemas podem mudar história natural da Terra*
> Um conjunto de pequenos diamantes em forma de agulhas, incrustados em cristais de zircão, foi datado em cerca de 4,25 mil milhões de anos, uma idade próxima do que se crê ter sido o início da formação do planeta Terra. As gemas, oriundas das Jack Hills, na parte Oeste da Austrália, assumem um grande valor - não como pedras preciosas, mas como objectos de interesse científico.
> 
> É que a sua "idade", confirmada através de medições com urânio e isótopos de chumbo, ultrapassa em quase mil milhões de anos os anteriores diamantes mais antigos, descobertos no Sul do continente africano, e pode inclusivamente obrigar os cientistas a repensarem os "manuais" sobre a formação do planeta.
> ...


Fonte: DN


----------

